# PS4 voice recognition confirmed via PS Camera, presentation footage here



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 voice recognition confirmed via PlayStation Camera, presentation footage here*

PlayStation 4′s new camera will offer voice recognition, Sony has confirmed.

In a statement to Eurogamer, a Sony spokesperson confirmed the feature and said, “We can confirm that PS Camera does allow voice recognition. We will share more details on this shortly.”

The feature was detailed at the GameStop Expo in Las Vegas over the weekend, and the presentation has been recorded by an audience member, YouTuber lex1020.






Is this something you’d use?

Source: VG24/7


----------

